# Wallpaper Bubbling



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

We have a 2004 28RSS, We found the wall next to our front left bunk with bubbling wallpaper and the wall feels slightly mushy behind it mostly near the roof. We re cauked any suspect areas on the roof and bunk window but we dont know what to do about what seems like water damage to the wall. Should we wait it out until the wall is not mushy anymore? Just a small portion of the upper wall is still slightly soft (this happened about a week ago after powerwashing the roof)How should we go about repairing the bubbled wallpaper? Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If you think you've got the water stopped, I'd try to let it dry out. A fan blowing a a low speed, would move some air and help the process. Once it's dry, which will probably take a couple weeks, the wallpaper may shrink down and look pretty good. If it doesn't, you'll have to find a way to get some glue behind it. I'm guessing you can't get at an edge to peel it back, so you may have to cut it to allow a way to work glue in. Probably something like wallpaper paste would be the best, because you could work it around, then wash off the excess.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We had a clearance light leak and had some slight bubbling in the wallpaper, nothing soggy like what you indicate. We dried it all out and all seemed OK, interior was fine. Eventually this leak resulted in some delam on the front cap in the area where we had the clearance light leak. Not to scare you, but I think this is your main concern right now. Dry it out as quick as you can, maybe using heaters and fans to prevent the wet area from soaking into the wood backing on the front cap.

DAN


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

They sell kits at Lowes, Home Depot and maybe Walmart for wallpaper repair that come with paste and rollers. I'd stay away from preasure washing the roof and stick with a garden hose and a good scrub brush. ---Mike


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Yea, I think the pressure washer may have blown something loose (but damn that roof was white) and forced water into the unit. I bit the bullet today and used a razor blade to try and cut the wall paper and peel it back. It ended up taking about 1/32" of plywood with it,but did come apart in one big (20"x20") sheet. it was moist so im leaving it open to dry out. it looks like I will be able to smooth the sheet out and fix the problem. I will have to use an industrial adhesive to join the wood back together though. *note DW said it was mushy, when it was more bubbly due to plywood separating and the play in it when pushed. Also re-caulked marker lights and area where front cap meets roof. Fingers crossed.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

As moisture accumulates on the wall and leaves yellow stains on the wallpaper, water damage or sudden rainstorms have a significant impact on RV interiors. Because of this, RV owners need to understand how to match RV wallpaper in a vacation trailer. Wallpaper is far superior than normal paint in terms of restoring the beauty of a wall.


----------



## benrobert (3 mo ago)

In order to have a good time traveling to various stunning locations and creating wonderful memories, the RV's interior decoration should also be appealing and enjoyable. As a result, the materials you choose for decoration should be within your spending limit and be of high quality.


----------

